# Small pink bulge on above budgie's cere



## ayellowborb (Aug 10, 2018)

I've recently noticed a small pink bulge above my budgie's cere, and I'm worried it could be a health problem, like a parasite. I looked up around the internet and couldn't find anything about it. So, is this a health problem ? If so, how can it be cured and what could've caused it ?

Here's an image of my bird to better illustrate the issue here.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your boy is very handsome  

It appears to be some kind of growth or cyst right above his cere. The best way to get it treated is to take him into the avian vet. They have techniques to make sure the growth is benign as well as to safely remove it without hurting him :thumbup: 

He's adorable, and I hope the vet visit goes well! Please keep us posted :fingerx:

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through all the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the best practices for keeping budgies! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help  

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with StarlingWings that you need to have your budgie examined by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your little fellow examined and properly diagnosed will ensure you get a treatment plan in place. I'm wishing him a full and speedy recovery.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## ayellowborb (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome and help! I'll be sure to take him to an avian vet by tomorrow


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hope the vet visit goes well. Please let us know how you got on.


----------

